

Fugu - Procedural geometry with Lua - dualogy
http://bp.io/fugu/about.html

======
retroafroman
I'm working on a fork to compile on Linux-looks very promising, should be
working soon. I'll issue pull requests when it's working.

<https://bitbucket.org/CrisAnderson/fg>

~~~
eigenbom
Hi, I'm the creator of fugu and regular reader of hackernews. What a shock to
see my site pop up here! Good luck with the Linux port, shouldn't be too
tricky.. -ben

------
mcmire
Wow, that is really amazing.

------
forlorn
No linux version? gosh!!!

~~~
shock
Sheldon can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.

------
Marwy
It's down for me.

~~~
Marwy
Wow, the level of downvoting for no apparent fucking reason is astounding on
HN.

